# Neurofeedback



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

I would like to share that I had seen some improvements with this treatment. I recommend it with everybody that is experiencing depersonalization AND derealization. It's a miracle for me and it can be for others as well.


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Thy, didn't you have this?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Could you explain briefly what this is?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

apoplexy said:


> Thy, didn't you have this?


Yeah and it didnt work.



ClassicBeautyBelle said:


> I would like to share that I had seen some improvements with this treatment. I recommend it with everybody that is experiencing depersonalization AND derealization. It's a miracle for me and it can be for others as well.


Great to hear. do you know what kind of neurofeedback it was? What symptoms did it improve for you?

Best thread for neurofeedback: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52424-neurofeedback/


----------



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

I know that it was an advanced neurofeedback. I will ask my psychiatrist about what kind it is so I can help other people. Neurofeedback is basically when you attach electrodes to areas of the brain that cause DP. It trains the brain by correcting the brain waves. From training the right or left side (I can't remember) I have seen DR improvements. DP has lifted a little and a bit of emotion is coming back to me. Before I started neurofeedback I was Anafranil and that helped DR as well but it aggravated DO a little. But, honestly everyone is different. So don't let that scare you away from trying new things. It is recommended to try that medicine but neurofeedback has a lot more benefits for your brain. I love it so much. I hope I've helped a little I am always on here so I'll try my best to explain a little. I have had DR AND DP for about 3 years. It's going to get better.

It also helps anxiety, depression, focus and many more symptoms. I'm surprised not a lot of people know about it I want to change that.

I was also wondering how you reply to other users? I hope everyone can see this, I apologize I'm new.


----------



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey I posted a more detail description below.

I explained a bit about neurofeedback above.

It can help a lot with your daily function. It takes about 5-6 sessions to see results. You know that out of it feeling and floaty feeling? It has helped that as well. I feel like I have my personality and humor back a little bit.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

ClassicBeautyBelle said:


> Hey I posted a more detail description below.
> 
> I explained a bit about neurofeedback above.
> 
> It can help a lot with your daily function. It takes about 5-6 sessions to see results. You know that out of it feeling and floaty feeling? It has helped that as well. I feel like I have my personality and humor back a little bit.


That's great. I wonder why we don't hear about this more often on here.


----------



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

I know it's so crazy. It's the only thing that has ever even touched my DP. And I've had it at the same severe level for about 3 years before I seemed this treatment. My psychiatrist had to tell me about and I was amazed. I thought nothing would ever change it, because of how complicated dissociation is. It occurs in different parts of the brain at the same time. It's so interesting to learn about. I remember when I had first got this, they told me to breathe in a paper bag and do deep breathing. That's total nonsense. Now, that can help anxiety at a low level but that won't help dissociation. It's funny because I'm the first patient my doctor has that has chronic DP and DR. I believe more people need to know about this disturbing condition because we have suffered enough. I'm so glad that we have this forum because we all relate to each other. Also, when I was first diagnosed my condition, they told me it was all caused by anxiety. In some cases yes, but mine was more neurological. My brain is out of whack and is causing depression, anxiety, depersonalization, ect. There is another form of treatment, thank god. Sorry I'm all over the place I have terrible brain fog. I hope I make sense.


----------



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

So I would like it if we could spread the word so other people can get help. I don't want anyone to get stuck in the dark.

Hello everyone, my doctor just got back with me about the kind of neurofeedback I am using. It's called 4-channel multi variate coherence training. It trains both amplitude (strength) of frequencies as well as the connectivity (communication) between sites of the receptors (electrodes). This kind of neurofeedback is Qeeg based and only available with Eeger equipment right now. But amplitude only or other Qeeg based training can also be helpful and can be done on most FDA approved Eeg equipment. If you guys want to find a practioner you can search s provider on this site: Eeg education or research. For more information on this type of neurofeedback you can visit http://integratedneuroscienceservices.com. I hope I've helped provide enough information so you can find someone who practices this.


----------

